

eBay to acquire Braintree for $800m in cash - AhtiK
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20130926005611/en/eBay-Acquire-Global-Payments-Innovator-Braintree

======
dankesha
I wonder why the other HN post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6450149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6450149))
got more traction that this one.

This one was posted 6 minutes before the other, after all.

~~~
citricsquid
When you submit a link that has been previously submitted it upvotes the
previous submission. It's most likely that a large number of HN users all
tried to submit the Techcrunch story at the same time, whereas the only way
this submission gets upvotes is through people clicking, reading the story and
then upvoting.

------
toolio64
I can't see how “Braintree is a perfect fit with PayPal”, they're clearly in
direct competition ([http://www.quora.com/Which-is-better-as-a-payment-
solution-B...](http://www.quora.com/Which-is-better-as-a-payment-solution-
Braintree-or-PayPal-and-why)).

Although, perhaps eBay has solved its Innovator's Dilemma. They seem to be
cannibalizing their own sales through this acquisition.

~~~
ape4
They are killing a competitor. They buy more clients.

------
AhtiK
Braintree Teaming Up with PayPal:
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/braintree-teaming-
up-...](https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/braintree-teaming-up-with-
paypal)

------
beauzero
Not a big fan of "killing the competition".

------
sidcool
What? Ebay or Paypal?

~~~
BillyMaize
Ebay bought Paypal, so they are basically the same thing

~~~
sidcool
Yes, I missed that point.

